# Copy Site



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm sure this has been answered; somewhere on this thread. How do I copy a CL ad to a thread on this forum?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I'm sure this has been answered; somewhere on this thread. How do I copy a CL ad to a thread on this forum?


 Highlight what you want to copy. Start the curser at the lowest right hand corner and while holding down the left clicker move up to the beginning It will stay highlighted Right click on it and choose---- Copy.
Come back on here and select---- Paste, and bingo there it is.,

Just like I copied this a 2nd time. LOL

It will stay highlighted Right click on it and choose Copy.
Come back on here and select Paste and bingo there it is.,


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sandra Spiess said:


> How do I copy a CL ad to a thread on this forum?


What's a CL ad?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Craig's List, is how I read it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Craig's List, is how I read it.


In that case, depending on how graphical the ad is you might have better luck doing a screen capture. I use a free utility application called MWSnap to do that.

http://download.cnet.com/MWSnap/3000-2072_4-10524229.html


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yup, Craigslist.


----------

